# TorqHost merged with WaveCom



## fm7 (Nov 25, 2014)

> Dear valued Torqhost customer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank your for sharing this.

Interesting note is that Wavecom did not buy out the vps customers.


----------



## ParkInHost (Dec 19, 2014)

cool.. Expanding


----------



## tk-hassan (Mar 18, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> Thank your for sharing this.
> 
> Interesting note is that Wavecom did not buy out the vps customers.


they know that they can't charge big fee from VPS customers for tech issues


----------

